# Illustrator: Exportieren nur von Dokumentinhalt



## legio_x (10. April 2006)

Wenn ich aus Illustrator mein Projekt als *.tif oder *.jpg exportiere, so wird alles sichtbare exportiert.

ich möchte aber nur die Objekte innerhalb meiner Dokumentbegrenzung exportieren lassen. Alles was übersteht udn überhängt soll nicht mit exportiert werden. Das finale *jpg oder *.tif soll also nur die grösse des Dokumentformates haben. Alles was über meine Dokumentbegrenzungen hinausläuft [hab mehrere Millimeter überhängen lassen] soll nicht mit exportiert werden.

Kann ich das irgendwo einstellen?!


----------



## thoru (16. April 2006)

. . .wenn du als jpg exportierst die Funktion "für Web speichern" nutzt,
kannst du zu exportierende Fläche auf den deinen Arbeitsbereich bzw.
individuell beschränken.

cu
thoru


----------



## permellon (25. April 2006)

Hallo legio_x

Du könntest die Illu-Grafik auch als AI-Datei speichern und in Photoshop öffnen. Im aufspringenden Dialog kannst du die Auflösung bestimmen. Nun wird nur der sichtbare Teil (z.B. Format A4) geöffnet. Danach kannst du das Bild in einem beliebigen Format speichern.

Viele Grüsse 
Permellon


----------

